# Mushroom type?



## dipox35 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have been getting these for weeks in my tank, just wana know what kind they are?


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm not sure what type they are but I've consistently had what looks like those in vivariums over the years. They always sprout up out of peat moss. I'd be curious to find out what they are as well.


----------



## dipox35 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yea I just started this viv 3 months ago, started as just one, the more and more sprout up all over. They die very quickly after reaching their full height.


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

Likely something like Leucocoprinus birnbaumii or one of its relatives. I wouldn't snack on it that's for sure.


----------



## dipox35 (Jan 6, 2008)

So safe to add my frogs into? What if the frogs eat some of the flies or Isopods or springtails that be eating or crawling on the mushrooms.


----------



## Chef (Mar 16, 2014)

I just now found a mushroom exactly like this in my 5 month old viv. 
I would love to hear more info on this mushroom if anyone has it


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

Unfortunately I'm not sure about the frogs. If it were me, I'd drop a springtail culture or two in there and let them polish it off the fruiting bodies and any remaining mycelium. After a generation or two (anyone have any info on that?) I would imagine that anything toxic would have been removed from the springtail culture. The leftover mycelium in the substrate would be my only worry. If you see fruiting bodies, that means the substrate is teaming with mycelium, that and each mushroom is pumping out thousands of spores.

My vote, add some springs, let them munch away, wait a little while (2-3 weeks?) and feed lightly, if a mushroom pops up restart the 2-3 week timer.

Again this is coming from someone with no frog keeping experience. Plants and fungi are more my thing haha.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Couldn't tell you what kind it is but I have had mushrooms in dozens of tanks over the years and have never had a problem with my frogs. Some of them were large mushrooms too. I wouldn't worry about it. Here is a 40 breeder tank I had that had an outbreak.


----------

